# Proyecto de  Automatizacion



## Betosnake (Ago 23, 2009)

Mi nombre es Alberto  estoy finalizando mi carrera  y  para proyecto final me pidieron un proyecto donde se automatizara algo utilizando PLC pero realimente no se me ocurre nada lo unico que  tenia  pensado era un control de nivel utilizando sensores  ,una  bomba y un plc  pero quisiera si alguien me puede recomendar algo ya que no tengo la mas minima idea de como realizar el proyecto  si alguien tuviera un esquematico  o algo se los agradeceria espero  su  respuesta 

saludos


----------



## snowboard (Ago 24, 2009)

Tu idea de control de nivel no me parece mala,si quieres hacerla mas interesante utiliza las herramientas matematicas de tu plc y por ejemplo..calcula el volumen actual del estanque (considerando forma del estanque y densidad del líquido), para a bomba puedes considerar otras varibles para hacerlo mas interesante, por ejemplo la temperatura de la carcasa, temperatura del piso de a bomba (no se , si es nitrogeno líquido  la temperatura del piso es importante porque indica fuga del sello de la bomba).
Tambien puedes inventar que la bomba tiene un "conversor de frecuencia" y el nivel se controla con un control PI que varía la velocidad de la bomba en función del nivel.


----------



## andres.gomez (Ago 25, 2009)

hace unos meses hice un proyecto de automatizacion bastante interesante para una clase, aunque no tan complejo, mas que todo trabajoso. no se que tanto nivel de dificultad requiere el tuyo. te dejare una breve explicacion por si te sirve

"Nuestro proyecto consistirá en una banda transportadoras que será activadas por el PLC. Una bolsa de azúcar será puesta en la banda, la cual llevara la bolsa a una báscula. Cuando la báscula tenga peso, la banda deberá detenerse. Esta báscula funciona con 4 resortes y un potenciómetro lineal. El potenciómetro dará un voltaje que el PLC leerá en sus entradas analógicas. Se hará una linearizacion para calcular el peso de la bolsa según el voltaje. El PLC analizara si este peso esta dentro de los límites de tolerancia establecidos. Si esta dentro del rango, activa un pison #1 que empuja la bolsa a continuar el proceso. Si no esta dentro de rango, activa un piston #2 que empuja la bolsa fuera del proceso."

tengo otras cuantas ideas, pero no tengo mucho tiempo. dime si te sirve eso o sino te doy otras opciones mas complejas


----------



## Guimmie (Ago 26, 2009)

La idea del control de nivel me parece buena. No obstante, añadiria algunos detalles tal cómo ha dicho snowboard. Pondría el variador de frecuéncia para el control de la bomba y poder realizar, mediante cálculos por el PLC, un control PI o PID. Además, añadiría un HMI o un SCADA (mediante PC para ahorrar coste) en el que se pudiera definir la consiga de nivel, así cómo la visualización de parametros del estado del proceso cómo los que ha dicho también snowboard. Con esto, concentrarias bastantes ámbitos del control industrial (PLC, HMI, señales analógicas...). No obstante creo que falta un factor importante: las comunicaciones... ¿que tal crear un bus AS-i? Podrias tener las señales del/os sensore/s analógico/s de nivel conectadas a un modulo AS-i que fueran leídas por el PLC mediante su correspondiente maestro de AS-i. En este bus, también añadiría una botonera para el paro-marcha del proceso (indispensable en cualquier proceso... jeje). Para acabar de dejarlo bien, el control del variador podrias realizarlo también por comunicaciones (Profibus, por ejemplo).

Todo esto són sólo ideas, todo depende del material del que dispongas, el tiempo, los conocimientos y las ganas.

Referente a la idea de andres, es bastante más sencilla pero también se le pueden añadir cosas para complicarlo o embarcar más ramas de control industrial.

Si te interesa también podría pasarte varios ejercicios de diferentes niveles de dificultad.

Ya diras algo!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 26, 2009)

Un consejo practico... busca entre las empresas de tu localidad quien quiera tu ayuda. Asi les solucionas un problema y tu aprendes y haces tu proyecto... Salu2.


----------

